# CL1 - Class Limited



## System (3 November 2015)

Established in 2005, Class is the developer of Class Super, the leading cloud-based software for administration of Self Managed Super Funds (SMSFs). The company also recently launched Class Portfolio, an investment portfolio administration solution for non-SMSF portfolios.

It is anticipated that CL1 will list on the ASX during December 2015.

https://www.class.com.au


----------



## So_Cynical (9 March 2016)

Floated at $1 in mid December and hasn't looked back, company has ridden the SMSF wave from the get go, also early adopters of cloud etc, solid future ahead i would think.
~


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 March 2017)

Technically, it's repeatedly failing its upswings.  That's unusually bearish.  I know nothing about the company itself.


----------



## peter2 (11 June 2018)

Another chart that looks like the recent corrective pattern may have ended. I like the ascending triangle pattern on the daily chart, but must remind myself that the recent lows (2.10) haven't been tested yet. 

Another portfolio mgt company. Others in sector are rallying. Not sure I want to buy the laggard.


----------



## tinhat (12 June 2018)

It's on my watchlist. I'm happy to wait until it reports though to receive confirmation of the investment case. Fundamentally, the business seems to be on the right path. It seems that the price ran way ahead of the reality in the early days after the float and it's taken a while for that exuberance to unwind.


----------



## CBerg (28 September 2018)

This has been on my watch list for a while now. Major holding lightening up their holding early in the months seems to have set the floor in price, I think there's a lot of room to grow in the price if there's no downward pressure on price.


----------



## tinhat (28 September 2018)

I bought a modest holding recently at $2.12 inclusive of brokerage. There is no firm T/A confirmation of a turn around on the charts yet (there is a higher low on the daily but no higher high yet) but this is stock is one of Lincoln Indicator's borderline star stocks and I like the business and it fits well into my portfolio.


----------



## Boggo (25 October 2019)

Hasn't been anything on this for a while which is understandable if looking at the chart.

Starting to show signs of life again ?

(click to expand)


----------



## Country Lad (28 October 2019)

Boggo said:


> Starting to show signs of life again ?




Classic P&F chart and a breakout in my system when it went through 160.  Very pleased it has gone on with it today.


----------



## Miner (20 July 2020)

Seeing this thread a bit suffering from drought, I poured some drops of water /
some good announcements.

23 million options converted with some hope . No money changed however. YOu can argue instead of wasting the options the director chosen to convert into shares.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200707/pdf/44kb79gxwl3jn2.pdf

Directors are taking shares in lieu  of money. Believers say - trust on company. Non believers say - paper value. Just building up their stake with free money and no checks on the volume. Too many shares with little value.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200714/pdf/44khkqx8jm6k94.pdf Good location. Good country - Canada. Development of pipeline. Positive signs. Non believers say - yes, yes. But how far is the target production date ?

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200507/pdf/44hmrpk7scx8bh.pdf -presentation back in May. Question - why not a technical person addresses and why not some of the techys or the MD ? Do not know. May be the CFO is a good speaker with charts and power points. You can argue, why not send one of the sexy weather presenters then ???

0.004 has been a consistent price.
Volume of shares is very high - too many shares on market like pepper corn value ?
Dont know right or wrong. Put a stab today and hope it will not ditch like HZN, FAR and CVN did.
Lets revisit in Oct 2020


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 October 2021)

HUB24 Limited (ASX: HUB) and Class Limited (CL1: ASX) have today entered into a Scheme Implementation Deed for the acquisition by HUB24 of 100% of the ordinary shares in Class. The details of the proposed transaction are: 

- Class shareholders will receive 1 ordinary HUB24 share for every 11 ordinary Class shares held, plus $0.10 per ordinary Class share (Scheme Consideration) 
- The implied total consideration represents a 52.8% premium based on the 1-month VWAP for both companies up to 15th October 2021


----------



## System (18 February 2022)

On February 17th, 2022, Class Limited (CL1) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between CL1 and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in CL1 by HUB24 Limited.


----------

